# CHERRYCULTURE SCAM!!!!!! (pic heavy)



## Gorgeous (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, so the screen-shots tell a million words don't they.. I ordered $104.94 worth of product from _cherryculture.com_ which was claimed to have been shipped *February 3rd*. I sent them a formal e-mail inquiring about my package on *April 7th*. They sent me back what appears to be a bulk e-mail or something of the sorts 2 days later without even addressing me by name (as you can clearly see). "Dear Customer"? really I signed the e-mail quite clearly with my name as it shows here (I blacked out my last name for security reasons). They claim to have filed a claim?? I contacted USPS with my conerns and they had no idea what I was talking about. I also contacted my local customs (I've had products caught up there previously but NEVER for this long). They did not have my package. It has been  *56* business days since my package was claimed to have been shipped. Now I'm just VERY pissed off to say the least. PLEASE practice extreme caution if you do choose to purchase from this company. I simply hope this does not happen to anyone else.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry this has been happening to you. that does seem like quite a while to get your order.  Although once i got something from canada and it took 3 months to get to me! crazy right?!  But if you paid for shipping with tracking then surely you should be able to track your package? and doesn't that automatically include insurence?

  	If i were you i would try and call them.  there must be a contact number on their website and ask to speak to a manager so they can sort it out.  don't be rude though, because although you have all rights to be pissed, if you are firm but pleasent to the person on the phone they will do more for you - believe me i know!! lol!


----------



## sayah (Apr 21, 2011)

Yuck! I'm sorry this is happening to you. I had something similar happen to me, regarding Cherry Culture. I've ordered from them tons of times and I've always gotten the boxes fast. I placed an order about three months ago and it never came - I just figured someone had stolen it on the way. I actually placed an order after that one and I received that just as fast as the other previous orders.

  	Today (!) I finally get the order from 3 months ago. I don't know what's been going on, it doesn't appear to have been opened by anyone..


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

it took 3 months?! jesus!!!


----------



## sayah (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup. All the stuff is there, nothing stolen.


----------



## Gorgeous (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad you got your stuff   still haven't gotten mine.. oh well.. moved on  sorry about the rant haha


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2012)

Gorgeous said:


> Glad you got your stuff   still haven't gotten mine.. oh well.. moved on  sorry about the rant haha



 	That's a real hassle. It won't do you any good on this order, I don't imagine, but if this happens again (and I hope it doesn't), you can ask them to send you a copy of the claim they submitted to the post office, so that you can make sure they sent it. The USPS has a proscribed turnaround time for dealing with claims (7 business days is right, I think) and after that they either will have denied the claim (in which case they would be able to send you a copy of the response) or paid them back for the goods that were lost- which means that they would then be able to give you a refund. It's an incredible hassle that you have to be "on" people when this sort of thing happens, but, sadly, that seems to be the only way to get things done.


----------



## BamitsRuzi (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry that happened to you. I only purchased from them one time and I do remember it took a really long time. 
  	Thank god I only bought a few things for around $20.


----------



## bootifulgurli (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,
  	I'm sorry you also had problems, I recently had problems with my order too! I placed a $150 order in august and it never arrived and I have contacted them and they said they havent sent it because it was under review and I was declines. But they still charged me the $150 and wont give me my money back! its disgusting, do not buy from them!
  	Sorry for the whine but want to warn others so the same thing doesnt happen to them!


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry this happened to you:-( That is ridiculous


----------



## shimmercoconut (Nov 3, 2012)

omg that is horrible!I've never had a problem with them. I can't believe they are telling you the card was declined or some nonsense. You need to keep hassling them. I don't know if you can tell your bank and they can do something about it. Such a shame...


----------



## eyejunk (Nov 29, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

  	When dealing with companies like this, USE A CREDIT CARD. You can dispute charges very very easily and within one business day, you'll get your money back while they investigate your claim. The credit card company will withhold money from the merchant's account.


----------



## Nikki431 (Apr 5, 2013)

I still have not received my order which i placed on 28th December 2012, and today its 6th April 2013. Nearly 4 months plus. They said since i didnt pay for tracking that my order is lost and they cant do anything about it. The problem is im in Sydney Australia so I cant really do much from her except email them. Trust me I have emailed them numerous times, but they keep replying that its my fault for not paying for tracking. Apprently USPS, which is a postal service I belive in the states said that they havent even recieved anything from cherry culture in the first place? So i am so confused, and so tired of following up on my $60 order. They just don’t want to help and keep blaming it on USPS. Oh well they have lost 1 international customer, and thats really bad because here in Australia makeup is expensive and the only way to get makeup is online.


----------

